# Hey guys...a couple of Q's..



## CallOfDuty (23 Apr 2006)

Hey there everyone, I'm here at St Jean, just getting ready for week 2 in Farnham and I just have a couple of questions.  I'm going in for Naval electronics technician ( tactical), does anyone know when the next course is going to start?
    Also...............footwear.  When I get out of here and back home to halifax for my seamanship training, will I be wearing the parade boots that I've been shining all the time since I've been here, or do you get different boots once you get to your base?  
   Thanks guys
Cheers
Steve


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2006)

ankle boots are ankle boots.... regardless of how long you've spent shining em.
(but you should be able to obtain additional pairs of your work boots)


----------



## Collin.t (23 Apr 2006)

crap, I forgot that by going navy I would have to kiss my combat boot good bye.

anyone has pictures of the Navy work boots ?


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2006)

(open your closet and look at your ankle boots).... et Voila!


----------



## Collin.t (23 Apr 2006)

I thought there was another type of boot worn on ship, something more comfortable.


----------



## who980 (23 Apr 2006)

When you get the fleet school for your QL3 training, you will most likely be required to wear Ankle Boots.  When you are posted to a ship however, upon being issued your sea kit you will be issued a pair of these babies:

http://www.terrafootwear.com/EnglishVersion/Products/Mens/Military/02.html

That is the standard issue sea-boot these days.  There are others around but this is the most common one that you will be issued unless you need a custom boot due to your foot side/width being uncommon.

Ryan


----------



## Collin.t (23 Apr 2006)

that's what I'm talking about, looks much more comfortable than ankle boots, warmer too.

You still have to wear those when you are tasked in really warm zones ?


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2006)

Heh... you can't have it both ways..............


----------



## Collin.t (24 Apr 2006)

The idea of wearing shorts with a pair of boots seems very unatural to me.

Then we're complaining about the lack of respect we get from the population


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (24 Apr 2006)

I don't know if the East coast is the same, but with the exception of slipping and berthing the ship (along with action stations, fires, etc..) in warm climates we were allowed to wear our own sandles (like Tiva's or Nike ACGs).

Those boots DO suck in hot temps.


----------



## Collin.t (24 Apr 2006)

sandals that's insane what about security, I mean yeah the boots are ugly and all but I've only been on the ships a few times but I was glad to wear combat boots, I think I'd rather wear some sort of low ankle shoes with steal toe or something similar like those:

http://mi.oakley.com/site/media/cache/430233d985848.png_0_0_0.jpg


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Apr 2006)

Collin.T said:
			
		

> The idea of wearing shorts with a pair of boots seems very unatural to me.
> 
> Then we're complaining about the lack of respect we get from the population



They are steel toes and steel shanks.....the boots are for safety.....you don't want to lose your toes in a hatch that slams down on them or some other heavy piece of kit. We are not concerned with fashion in this outfit.


----------



## Rhibwolf (26 Apr 2006)

Each coast is slightly different, but here are the two types of sea boots i have been issued as an orthodic boot:
East Coast: like this but with steel toe etc. http://www.magnumboots.com/htmlprodinfo.php?pnum=5166&postal=20
West Coast: like this, but with a zipper down the inside for rapid donning and doffing http://www.originalswat.com/catalog/Classic9Black.shtml

really comfy, and nice in all climates, especially inside the ship!


----------



## Melbatoast (26 Apr 2006)

On the ship you appear to be able to wear any kind of boot you want so long as it's black.  Plenty of guys wear those mesh-sided jungle boots, others buy American ones at the NEX in Diego or Pearl.  They're not approved walking-out wear, obviously, and it's not a policy I'd encourage you to push as a brand new Ordinary Seaman.  I don't know if the policy is written down anywhere, but that's how it works.  

Most guys wear the Terras, although some cling to the old ankleboot style.  They were NOT the same as parade boots, however - the sole weighed as much as though it was cast iron, and was about as flexible.  The only advantage is/was slipping them on quickly during emergency/action stations, otherwise they were worthless.  Slipping on a pair of parade boots afterward was heavenly, that's how terrible they were.

And if sandals are good enough for the CO and XO in tropical, peacetime sailing, they're good enough for me (and welcome).


----------



## CallOfDuty (28 Apr 2006)

Hey there guys.....thanks for the info..............I was worried about wearing those parade boots everyday and having to keep them all shined up all the time.  I'm not one for spit shining!!
      CHeers guys
Steve


----------



## Rhibwolf (29 Apr 2006)

Steve, you wont ever have to spit your sea boots, regardless of what style they are, but be mindful not to follow the footsteps of many sailors, and let them turn to sh*t.  You should always at do your best to look like a professional, but these days many sailors, both young and old, simply dont care.


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Apr 2006)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> Most guys wear the Terras, although some cling to the old ankleboot style.  They were NOT the same as parade boots, however - the sole weighed as much as though it was cast iron, and was about as flexible.  The only advantage is/was slipping them on quickly during emergency/action stations, otherwise they were worthless.  Slipping on a pair of parade boots afterward was heavenly, that's how terrible they were.
> 
> And if sandals are good enough for the CO and XO in tropical, peacetime sailing, they're good enough for me (and welcome).



+1 to the sandals- btdt and shocked the shit out of the Aussies on Darwin when I inquired if I could wear them. [politely declined, but no big surprise there]   

As for the boots, the heavier versions suck big time if you go in the drink [especially without your floater on], hence the need to have them slip off  quickly if need be.  

Way, way back in time [1980's] it was not uncommon to see the insulated Sorrels [the big ones] for lookout duty in cold weather.   [fortunately a very rare requirement on the west coast]


----------



## skip291 (9 May 2006)

Ummm Call of Duty, I hate to burst the old bubble here, but unless you are going to Newfoundland for your tech course, you better get used to wearing your ankle boots. Shining them too. You will continue your training at CFNES in Halifax for 63 weeks, without interruptions, with interruptions? I have been here since June 05, and completed 15 weeks so far. I am scheduled to finish in April 07, if there are no more interruptions. That could mean everything from not enough people for a training class or if you have to repeat any course. During the spring to autumn months you will wear ankle boots to class everyday. On any days on PAT platoon, you will muster in ankle/parade boots and then you will be allowed to change into sea boots, if work is requiring protective footwear. You will have inspection twice a week while on course, and everyday while on PAT. I am in the NET program too. So I will see you around the school. Everyone is extremely helpful though.  Ankle boots become a non-issue after a while anyway, you will be too busy studying.  :crybaby:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2006)

skip291 said:
			
		

> Ummm Call of Duty, I hate to burst the old bubble here, but unless you are going to Newfoundland for your tech course, you better get used to wearing your ankle boots. Shining them too.



 ??? last time I saw any of the trainees here they where parade boots as part of the their regular "school" uniform.


----------



## skip291 (9 May 2006)

I was referring to the Supertech course at Memorial University, is that where you are right now?


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 May 2006)

Skip- any sea time at all during that period?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2006)

You mean at CFNES at the Marine Insitute (now part of MUN)? I'm in Green but every now and then I do see them around.


----------



## skip291 (9 May 2006)

Is there any sea time while in MUN? I am not sure what you are asking. I am just familiar with CFNES in Halifax at Stadacona. That is the option if a recruit isnt fullfilling his training in NFLD. I have not done any sea time, if thats what you mean.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 May 2006)

Wouldn't know I'm ARMY.


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 May 2006)

skip291 said:
			
		

> I have not done any sea time, if thats what you mean.



Thats what I was asking. Thanks.


----------

